# Horsepower Rating on 2.7T



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

I was wondering what are the HP's on stock 2.7T's???








I am looking into buying one, probably an S4








What would be the best year model to buy???
How are those stock turbo's anyways?????
Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Horsepower Rating on 2.7T (VGTI20V)*

250hp /258ft-lbs
all years have problems with turbos, but 01's had some changes so they may be a *tiny* bit more reliable. 
stock turbos suck. you need to get k04's to have even a little piece of mind


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

after how many miles do the turbos start malfunctioning?????
anything else goes wrong with engine or electrical?????


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

the first and most important modifications to do???


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

the turbos can go at any time really. clutches like to go $$, control arms $$, display on the instrument cluster ~$800, abs controller $$, etc. these things are money pits, but they are a cool car.
first things to do are get new throttle body boot, and new diverter valves because those go bad and are what push the turbos into oblivion. the 00's had an F hose that breaks too.


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

any good forums???


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

there's forums right on the vortex here for audi's, or you can check http://www.audiworld.com


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Horsepower Rating on 2.7T (VGTI20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VGTI20V* »_I was wondering what are the HP's on stock 2.7T's???









Several versions...
; AGB 2.7l 195kW/265HP (8D)
; AJK 2.7l 169kW/230HP (4B)
; APB 2.7l 187kW/254HP (4B, 8D)
; ARE 2.7l 184kW/250HP (4B)
; AZA 2.7l 169kW/230HP (4B)
; AZB 2.7l 195kW/265HP (8D)
; BEL 2.7l 195kW/265HP (4B)
; BES 2.7l 184kW/250HP (4B)


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Horsepower Rating on 2.7T (Theresias)*

That's some good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the horsepower difference only because of ECU or they have different turbo's


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

What year were the 265HP S4's made or how can i find out without checking the engine code???


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

i dont think all of those apply to the united states.. we only had the allroad, s4 and the a6 that had the 2.7t motors. the a6 and allroad might be 265 but i dont know for sure


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_i dont think all of those apply to the united states...

Correct, the list is for all 2.7T's around the world. Different HP's are usually caused by different emission standards.


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

any good turbo kits out there???


----------

